# حصاد مياه الامطار rwh



## aati badri (21 فبراير 2013)

للمهتمين بسلامة امنا الارض وبنتها البيئة
وللذين يرون ان الحفاظ على مصادر الارض الطبيعية 
هي امانة الاجيال القادمة في اعناقنا
وللذين يرون ان البذخ في استخدام الوقود الاحفوري 
هو خطيئة الاجيال الحاضرة الاولى
وللذين يتداعون بالسهر والحمى لآلام اخوانهم في الانسانية
وللذين تعذبهم ضمائرهم وهم يرون اخ لهم في الانسانية يقتله الظمأ
وللذين تفلت آهاتهم وهم يرون الحرائر في آسيا وافريقيا يحملن على رؤوسهن
مياه شربهن وشرب اطفالهن وقد هداهن المسير لالاف الاميال على ارجلهن
اقدم هذا الموضوع 
واسأل الله ان يمنحني القوة والوقت لاكماله
وان يهيئ لي اخوة ما خذلوني يوما على مساعدتي لاثراء الموضوع


----------



## aati badri (21 فبراير 2013)

http://www.rainfoundation.org/fileadmin/PublicSite/Manuals/AGRODOK_RWH_43-e-2006-small.pdf


----------



## aati badri (21 فبراير 2013)




----------



## aati badri (21 فبراير 2013)

Rainwater harvesting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## aati badri (21 فبراير 2013)

ولاستخدامها في الري بصورة مصغرة
http://cals.arizona.edu/pubs/water/az1344.pdf


----------



## aati badri (21 فبراير 2013)

*Collection Surface*




*Collection Cistern*




*Collection Gutters*




*Overflow Port*




*Gutter Protection*




*Auto-fill / Automatic Top-up Mechanism*




*Rain Head Inlet Filter*




*Pump*




*First-flush Diverter*




*Water Filter*




*Inlet Screen*




*Water Level Indicator*


----------



## aati badri (21 فبراير 2013)

IWS | Education | How to create a Rain water Harvesting system


----------



## mohamed mech (22 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا
:84:​


----------



## aati badri (23 فبراير 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا
> :84:​



وجزاك الله خيرا اكثر واكثر


----------



## رجل الصناعة (24 فبراير 2013)

وللذين لا يبخلون بما أوتوا من علم
أقدم التحية والتقدير


----------



## aati badri (24 فبراير 2013)

رجل الصناعة قال:


> وللذين لا يبخلون بما أوتوا من علم
> أقدم التحية والتقدير



وللاصدقاء الاوفياء اخلع قبعتي


----------



## aati badri (24 فبراير 2013)

http://www.google.com.sa/url?
sa=t&rct=j&q=rainwater+harvesting+ppt&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CEEQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fkosh.s3.amazonaws.com%2FPresentations%2FWater-Resource-Solutions%2FRain%2520water%2520harvesting.ppt&ei=AaMpUei4F4zjtQazmoGIBA&usg=AFQjCNEnR6pcUEyWtNi3znDiVKX-rYya_Q


مادة مفيدة جدا في الموضوع


----------



## aati badri (24 فبراير 2013)

PPT – "RAINWATER HARVESTING PowerPoint presentation | free to view


----------



## aati badri (24 فبراير 2013)

systems overview


----------



## nofal (24 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 يونيو 2013)

يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## aati badri (16 يونيو 2013)

nofal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


ويجزيك الخير كله


----------



## aati badri (16 يونيو 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> يعطيك ألف عافية


ولك التحية والاحترام


----------



## zanitty (16 يونيو 2013)

مهندس عبد العاطى 
مواضيعك اكثر من رائعه 
لا ينقصها - فى رايى - سوى انها تكون تفاعليه حتى تحقق اقصى استفاده 
و اقصد بتفاعليه هنا ان تقوم بشرح ما تتحدث عنه و ترفقه 
فالحظ دائما انك تتطرق لموضوعات مهمه جدا و لكن دورك فيها هو ارفاق الملفات و الروابط فقط و هذا فى حد ذاته عظيم 
و لكن رغم عظمته فهو لا يثير الحماس للتعمق فى الموضوع لانه كما تعلم قد اصابتنا حمى تحميل المواد دون قرائتها اللهم الا القليل لاخذ نبذه عن محتواها اثناء التحميل ثم نمنى انفسنا بالعوده اليها لاحقا و تاخذنا دووامه الايام فلا نعود 
اعرف انه خطؤنا ليس خطأك ...
و لكن يا سيدى لاملنا في انك ستهتم لامرنا فانا اسالك ان تقوم بطرح ما انت بصدده للنقاش و الشرح مثلما يفعل استاذنا صبرى سعيد 
اسف لو كان كلامى غير مقبولا 
و اشكرك لسعه صدرك


----------



## aati badri (16 يونيو 2013)

zanitty قال:


> مهندس عبد العاطى
> مواضيعك اكثر من رائعه
> لا ينقصها - فى رايى - سوى انها تكون تفاعليه حتى تحقق اقصى استفاده
> و اقصد بتفاعليه هنا ان تقوم بشرح ما تتحدث عنه و ترفقه
> ...


صباح الخير ياهندسة
مالك متحسس زيادة ؟
رايك محل تقديري واحترامي دائما ولايغضبني طالما انك تتحدث عن ما اكتب
بل يدعوني للتجويد
بعض المواضيع اضفت لها ما يمكن تسميته شرح او اضافة
وبعضها ارفقت ملفات قد اراها كافية او قد اكون لم اهضم موضوعها كاملا
ولكني اراها قد تفيد احدهم غيري
مثل هذا الموضوع الماثل 
هو موضوع قديم ولكن احد الزملاء سأل عن موضوع قريب منه
فقدرت انه يمكن ان يضئ له احد زوايا الموضوع فرفعته له
نسبة لضيق الوقت الذي يخنقنا كلنا تجدني اعتذر لك عن هذه المهمة التي تطلبها مني
وارى ان تقسم على الجميع مثل موضوع الاشري
كل من هضم موضوع يمكنه رفعه
او يترك الوضع على ماهو عليه
وكل ما يحتاج احدنا لموضوع يبدأ رحلة البحث


----------



## zanitty (16 يونيو 2013)

aati badri قال:


> صباح الخير ياهندسة
> مالك متحسس زيادة ؟
> رايك محل تقديري واحترامي دائما ولايغضبني طالما انك تتحدث عن ما اكتب
> بل يدعوني للتجويد
> ...



اشهد الله انى احبك فيه


----------



## aati badri (16 يونيو 2013)

zanitty قال:


> اشهد الله انى احبك فيه


احبك الله
وجعلنا الله رجلين تحابا في الله ليظلنا في ظله يوم لا ظل الا ظله


----------



## aladin1983 (1 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لكم على جهودكم
أريد أن أطلب منكم طلب خارج عن الموضوع ويتعلق بتحليل الشبكات بواسطة هاردي كروس, وكيف أبدأ به وماهي المعطيات الواجب معرفتها قبل إجراء هذا التحليل, وهل يجب حساب تدفق المياه القادم من الخزان والمطبق عند بداية شبكة التغذية؟ 

​


----------



## السهم الجرىء (10 يوليو 2013)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك​


----------



## eyadinuae (10 يوليو 2013)

aati badri قال:


> للمهتمين بسلامة امنا الارض وبنتها البيئة
> وللذين يرون ان الحفاظ على مصادر الارض الطبيعية
> هي امانة الاجيال القادمة في اعناقنا
> وللذين يرون ان البذخ في استخدام الوقود الاحفوري
> ...



اخي العزيز اوافقك الراي وبقوة بكل ماقلت .. لكن الا ترى ان مياه الامطار قليلة في مناطق دول الخليج بشكل خاص والدول العربية بشكل عام لاننا في المنطقة الجافة من العالم .. الاولى يجب علينا ان نخزن مياه التكييف والذي كلنا يعلم كم هي نقية وخالية من الروائح على الاقل نخزنها ونستخدمها لل flushing في الحمامات او للري اذا علمنا ان لكل طن تكييف يساوي 2 لتر ماء نقي بالساعة تقريبا .. فلك ان تتصور كمية الماء المهدرة الى الصرف الصحي وهي مياه نقية .. وجزاك الله خيرا .. حمى الله مصر واهلها .. وشكرا


----------



## aati badri (10 يوليو 2013)

eyadinuae قال:


> اخي العزيز اوافقك الراي وبقوة بكل ماقلت .. لكن الا ترى ان مياه الامطار قليلة في مناطق دول الخليج بشكل خاص والدول العربية بشكل عام لاننا في المنطقة الجافة من العالم .. الاولى يجب علينا ان نخزن مياه التكييف والذي كلنا يعلم كم هي نقية وخالية من الروائح على الاقل نخزنها ونستخدمها لل flushing في الحمامات او للري اذا علمنا ان لكل طن تكييف يساوي 2 لتر ماء نقي بالساعة تقريبا .. فلك ان تتصور كمية الماء المهدرة الى الصرف الصحي وهي مياه نقية .. وجزاك الله خيرا .. حمى الله مصر واهلها .. وشكرا


حمى الله مصر واهلها
وكفى​


----------

